# ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0 failed

## stach

Nie wiem czy zależnosci w gentoo 2005.0 zależności całkiem leżą, czy co ale kolejny bład przy mam przy emergowaniu ( może powód inny niż zależności ?) :

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -mtune=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o favicons.lo favicons.cpp
> 
> /usr/kde/3.4/bin/dcopidl2cpp --c++-suffix cpp --no-signals --no-stub favicons.kidl
> 
> /bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -mtune=i686 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -o favicons_skel.lo favicons_skel.cpp
> ...

 

O pomoc prosze uprzejmie

----------

## Woocash

Hyhy, moze glupie pytanie, ale masz skompilowane libstdc++ ?

----------

## stach

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Hyhy, moze glupie pytanie, ale masz skompilowane libstdc++ ?

 

Widzisz ja lamka jestem  :Sad: . Jak go zainstalować, tzn co konkretnie mam emergować ?

dzieki i pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## _troll_

wyszukiwarka forum po 'libstdc++' doskonale sie nada.... bylo juz kilkanascie razy..... fakt, ze nie w ostatnich dwoch tygodniach o niczym nie swiadczy.

locked!

----------

## stach

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> wyszukiwarka forum po 'libstdc++' doskonale sie nada.... bylo juz kilkanascie razy..... fakt, ze nie w ostatnich dwoch tygodniach o niczym nie swiadczy.
> 
> locked!

 

Po kilkudniowej wymianie korespondecji z adminem wątek udało sie odblokować, to może teraz ktos spróbuje mi pomóc, bo rece opadają.... mi już do ziemi. Żadna ze znanych recept nie pomaga  :Sad: 

pozdrawiam

staszek

----------

## arsen

```

emerge sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

```

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge sys-libs/libstdc++-v3
> ...

 

byĹo... i nic nie daĹo...

----------

## arsen

po pierwsze piszesz złym kodowaniem, nic nie zrozumiałem co napisałeś.

po drugie daj jakieś dane może, na początek wklej wynik:

```

emerge info

```

no i pokaż jeszcze:

```

gcc-config -l

```

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> po pierwsze piszesz złym kodowaniem, nic nie zrozumiałem co napisałeś.
> 
> po drugie daj jakieś dane może, na początek wklej wynik:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

przepraszam za złe kodowanie...ale teraz to już mi się cały sytem posypał, już środowsika graficznego nie mogę żadnego normalgeo odpalić... :Sad: , ale wracając do tematu:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.200
> 
> 50125-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686)
> ...

 

a dalej:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc-config -l
> 
> [1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5
> ...

 

pozdrawiam

staszek

----------

## arsen

no to teraz wynik:

```

ls /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/

```

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> no to teraz wynik:
> 
> ```
> 
> ls /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/
> ...

 

I tu mnie masz  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/
> 
> ls: /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/: No such file or directory
> ...

 

pozdrawiam

staszek

----------

## stach

Ale jeśli zamiast 368 daje 686 wynik jest:

 *Quote:*   

>  # ls /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/
> 
> crtbegin.o           hardenednossp.specs  libgcov.a           libsupc++.a
> 
> crtbeginS.o          include              libstdc++.a         libsupc++.la
> ...

 

stach

----------

## arsen

teraz wystarczy namierzyć czemu kdebase szuka w 386.........czy robiłeś jakieś dziwne uaktualnienia ? zmieniałeś może CHOST w make.conf jak już gentoo działało ? itd. itd. przybliż historie tej instalacji  :Smile: , zgadywać już nie będe bo oskarżą nas o postcount++  :Smile: 

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> teraz wystarczy namierzyć czemu kdebase szuka w 386.........czy robiłeś jakieś dziwne uaktualnienia ? zmieniałeś może CHOST w make.conf jak już gentoo działało ? itd. itd. przybliż historie tej instalacji , zgadywać już nie będe bo oskarżą nas o postcount++ 

 

Masz rację były takie zmiany, a konkretnie

miałem początkowo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

 

i zmieniłem na

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

do tego dodałem flagi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  +nls +nptl +pic +userlocales
> 
> 

 

a wcześniej jeszcze (czyli przed tymi wszytkimi zmianami przeszedłem na gcc 3.4.3 z wcześniejszej wersji 3.3.5 jesli sie nie myle.

zmiany wprowadzałem żeby zlikwidować błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> -Wwrite-strings -mcpu=i686 -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fPIC -g0 -O99 -fomit-frame-pointer -D__USE_STRING_INLINES -I../include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux -gnu-linuxthreads/intl -I.. -I../libio -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux -gnu-linuxthreads -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../linuxthreads/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../linuxthreads/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../linuxthreads/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../linuxthreads/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../linuxthreads/sysdeps/unix -I../linuxthreads/sysdeps/i386 -I../libidn/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/include -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h -DPIC -DSHARED -D'LOCALEDIR="/usr/share/locale"' -D'LOCALE_ALIAS_PATH="/usr/share/locale"' -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-g nu-linuxthreads/intl/localealias.os -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-g nu-linuxthreads/intl/localealias.os.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1/work/build-default-i386-pc-linux-g nu-linuxthreads/intl/localealias.os
> 
> loadmsgcat.c: In function `_nl_init_domain_conv':
> 
> ../sysdeps/i386/bits/string.h:655: error: can't find a register in class `GENERAL_REGS' while reloading `asm'
> ...

 

No i bład zniknąl, ale jak widać pojawił się nowy. A i pierwotne ustawienie make.conf było dziewicz, ze tak powiem.

pozdrawiam

stach

P.S. to taka mała historia zmian, po drodze były inne błedy z zależnościami związane itp...

----------

## arsen

no to teraz:

```

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3-20050110

```

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> no to teraz:
> 
> ```
> 
> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3-20050110
> ...

 

No sprawa dziwna jest bardzo, bo przy tej komendzie nic prawie nie pokazuje jesli zas dac dla 3.4.3 to wynik jest. zobacz zresztą:

 *Quote:*   

> # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3-20050110
> 
>  * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...
> 
> # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3         
> ...

 

pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## arsen

sorry, powinno być 3.4.3, z jak teraz ? kdebase leci ?

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> sorry, powinno być 3.4.3, z jak teraz ? kdebase leci ?

 

troszke potrwa, zanim odpowiem na te pytanie, więc bardzo proszę o cierpliwość....

stach

----------

## stach

No niestety:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -module -avoid-version favicons.lo favicons_skel.lo -lkio 
> 
> grep: //usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory
> ...

 

tak to wygląda....

pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## arsen

hmm

```

cat /etc/env.d/05gcc

```

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> hmm
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/env.d/05gcc
> ...

 

Takie jest:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/env.d/05gcc
> 
> PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.3-20050110"
> 
> ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.3-20050110"
> ...

 

Nic nie rozumiem, nie chiałbym na nowo stawiać systemu... :Sad:  jak się ratować ?? POMOCY !!!! plis

staszek

----------

## arsen

ostatni pomysł, później pasuje.

```

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

```

----------

## _troll_

ugly workaround:

```
ln -sd /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu /usr/lib/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu
```

zrob to jako root i powiedz czy pomoglo.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ostatni pomysł, później pasuje.
> 
> ```
> 
> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
> ...

 

Oto wynik:

 *Quote:*   

> # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
> 
>  * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...
> 
>  *   [1/8] Scanning /lib ...
> ...

 

Plis, nie zostawiaj mnie ztym samego.... uprzejmie proszę...

pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## arsen

hehe, zobacz czy teraz kompilacja pójdzie kdebase.

jak się wyloży to zrób to co _troll_ napisał.

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> hehe, zobacz czy teraz kompilacja pójdzie kdebase.
> 
> jak się wyloży to zrób to co _troll_ napisał.

 

Się wyłożyło, więc zrobiłem dowiazanie, które wskazałeś... czekam na wynik emergowania...

pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## arsen

te co wskazałem po przemyśleniu wywaliłem z mojego posta, zrób te dowiązanie co podał _troll_, może mało eleganckie to ale na bank zadziała.

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> te co wskazałem po przemyśleniu wywaliłem z mojego posta, zrób te dowiązanie co podał _troll_, może mało eleganckie to ale na bank zadziała.

 

robie to właśnie, ale czy wcześniejsze dowiązanie ( te od ciebie) nie będzie przeszkadzało ?

pozdrawiam

stach

----------

## arsen

Najlepiej je usuń

----------

## stach

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Najlepiej je usuń

 

grr... nadal bład mimo skrupulatnego stosowania zaleceń, poddaje się... bedę stawiał na nowo system, może to wina jechania na niestabilnych pakietach ? dzieki za wytrwałość w pomocy

stach

----------

## _troll_

A co ma piernik do wiatraka?!?

Namieszales z gcc/CHOSTem, etc. Stosowanie pakeitow TESTOWYCH (chyba, ze wytlumaczysz ktore sa niestabilene, ale watpie) niczego nie psuje.

----------

